#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<lamont> (iz back for some time now, of course..)
<lamont> people.u.c is now up to date, and one should be able to debootstrap from there.
<lamont> OTOH, build-essential is not installable (need the feisty repo for that)
<lamont> some gij/gcj kinda issue :-)
* lamont pokes jbailey 
<lamont> OTOH, if -8.18hppa1 builds, I'm installing it
<lamont> and java-free svn queued to build sometime soonish
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<jbailey> lamont: ping
<jbailey> jbailey@bld-5:~$ uname -a
<jbailey> Linux bld-5.mmjgroup.com 2.6.22.1 #3 Wed Jul 18 08:33:55 MDT 2007 parisc64 GNU/Linux
<jbailey> So your git tree works with my config.
<jbailey> I'm guessing there's something broken in the Ubuntu config for the A500 wrt to the console.
<jbailey> Shall I email you my .config file for comparison?
<lamont> 182 upgraded, 44 newly installed, 2 to remove and 3 not upgraded.               
<lamont> please diff the configs
* lamont dist-upgrades the j7k to gutsy
<lamont> stage0,  of course
<lamont> Linux test130 2.6.22-8-hppa32 #1 SMP Wed Jul 18 04:33:02 UTC 2007 parisc GNU/Linux
<lamont> FTW!!!
<lamont> jbailey: did you send me the .config?
<jbailey> lamont: No, I left for lunch just before 1. =)
<jbailey> Nice! 
* lamont boots the 64 bit kernel on his happy-with-32-bit J7k
<jbailey> lamont: Do you mind just fetching it from bld-5?
<jbailey> /home/jbailey/Programming/kernel/hppa-ia64/.config
<lamont> no problemo\
<jbailey> Tx.
* lamont detects a saddeningly consistent trend in the 64-bit kernel.
<lamont> amusingly, baldios is in the INSTALL stage of 2.6.22-8.18hppa2
<lamont> fwiw, 'function not implemented' in df output is because of dapper kernel and gutsy userspace
<jbailey> lamont: Your git tree boots on my a500 with my config.
<lamont> WARNING: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-hppa32: No such file or d
<lamont> irectory                                                                        
<lamont> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-hppa32/modules.dep.temp for writing:
<lamont>  No such file or directory                                                      
<lamont> hrm... maybe  if I gave it the correct initrd
<jbailey> =)
<jbailey> lamont: I'm about to run off to visit the notary.  Need anything from me before I go?
<lamont> blood
<lamont> and offsets.h
<lamont> but this evening will work for those
<jbailey> Luvly.  Grats again on the kernel.
<fabbione> evening guys
<fabbione> hey tmarble !
<tmarble> hi fabbione!
<lamont> -CONFIG_SMP=y                                                                   
<lamont> -CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y                                                           
<lamont> +# CONFIG_SMP is not set                                                        
<lamont> I _HOPE_ that's not why jbailey's config works
<fabbione> ROFL
<fabbione> you are fighting with UP/SMP
<fabbione> we (sparc) are fighting with +CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y
<fabbione> because our SMP works ;)
<fabbione> and of that.. only multiple removal of N CPU's is slightly racy
<fabbione> ;)
<lamont> well, I'm hoping that's not it...
<lamont> because SMP should _WORK_ dammit;
<lamont> the situation is that jbailey's .config works on a500, gutsy's .config does not.
<lamont> jbailey's config doesn't work on j7k (pretty sure it's because he excludes lots of buss support...), gutsy's doesn't either
<lamont> and so I'm doing the binary sort on the config diffs.  only not so binary
<fabbione> oh boy
<fabbione> you mean you got to build a kernel that will never work?
<lamont> fabbione: yep
<lamont> so... care if I toss an smp 32-bit kernel on baldios?
<fabbione> not at all... go ahead
<fabbione> do you need me to check if it boots?
<fabbione> btw.. saturday i am going in holidays for 3 weeks
<lamont> I need you if it doesn't boot. :-)
<fabbione> there will be nobody babysitting baldios
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> go ahead
<fabbione> i am here if you need me
<fabbione> just make sure not to kill the old kernel :)
<lamont> fabbione: got dragged off for a few... installing now
<fabbione> lamont: sure
<fabbione> i am still here watching a movie
<lamont> cool.  gotta walk into a meeting room, then will do the reboot.
<lamont> fabbione: rebooting now...
<lamont> and baldios is again responding to pings.. woot
* lamont smacks fabbione
<fabbione> lamont: ?
<lamont> palo.conf caused the box to always boot your kernel, instead of /boot/vmlinux
<lamont> fixed palo.conf, your kernel is now the recovery kernel (0/vmlinux), and /boot/vmlinux (2/vmlinux) is the default kernel
<lamont> and the machine is booting again
<fabbione> oh right yeah i made sure to always boot a good kernel
<lamont> right.  and i want to always boot the current kernel, with a known-good fallback for when tha tfails.
<fabbione> did it boot?
<lamont> now running 2.6.22-8-hppa32, and buildd running
<fabbione> that's SMP or UP?
<lamont> feel free to keep a watch on it for panics,e tc
<lamont> SMP
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i don't have console on it right now. the machine with serial is powered off
<lamont> that's why it's hppa32... that one works, and gives us SMP for the buildd
<fabbione> just let it run for the night and we will see
<fabbione> we have time till my friday morning to roll back if it crashes
<fabbione> then you are on your own till 8th of Aug
<lamont> OK.  once I finish debugging the 64 bit kernel, I'll light up another j7k or two as well.
<lamont> although I expect that baldios/bld-4 will be current before too long anyway
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> lamont: did you notice the OOPS in dmesg at boot time?
<lamont>  /dev/md1             679749632 265894532 400047224  40% /home
<lamont> not bad for a home workstation/devel machine
<lamont> that's a feature
<lamont> fabbione: 0 byte slab release
<lamont> iirc
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> lamont: how much is that? 2TB?
<lamont> .7TB
<lamont> raid 5
<fabbione> yeah not bad
<lamont> single-user desktop used for devel work and general existance
<fabbione> ehehhe
<lamont> scary part is that the home mirror /srv2 is smaller... :-(
<fabbione>  /dev/fucking/src      340G  298G   39G  89% /usr/src
* lamont has always been amused by that name
<fabbione> + another 250GB in a couple of disks
<fabbione> this is the workstation
<fabbione> server has a bit more
<lamont>  /dev/md2             484489896 394052552  65826624  86% /srv2
<fabbione>   VG Size               1.09 TB
<lamont> gotta fix that one of these days...
<lamont> hwraid would be nice, too.
<fabbione> yeah...
<fabbione> but i still prefer software to several extents
<lamont> well, good hwraid would be nice. :-)
<fabbione> it needs to be really good or it can backfire if you get multiple failures
<lamont> yeah
<fabbione> like in a raid5 sf if by accident 2 disks are gone with no spare, you have a good chance to recover
<fabbione> most hw won't allow you to force a start
<lamont>  15:53:22 up  3:35,  3 users,  load average: 152.70, 45.03, 16.32               
<lamont> hrm...
<lamont> maybe make -j wasn't a completely sane idea.
<lamont>  15:55:13 up  3:37,  3 users,  load average: 548.09, 220.90, 82.95              
#ubuntu-ports 2009-07-14
<TheMuso> NCommander: slytherin gave me this pastebin earlier, don't know who said it yet. http://paste.ubuntu.com/217917/
<NCommander> TheMuso, infinity is working on the issue
<TheMuso> Oh he is? Great.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-07-15
<TheMuso> NCommander: If you can't get sparc fixed soon, I say we need to either disable d-i for it or something. Either way, I will be uploading a new linux-ports-meta to push out new kernels for those ports arches that have kernels.
<NCommander> TheMuso, I'm waiting on a compile to fix it now :-)
<NCommander> (I had it fixed, then the last updates broke it again
<TheMuso> ah ok.
